# Jemand ist in eine neue Wohnung gezogen.



## German_lover

Hola:

¿Qué significa "gezogen" en esta frase?

Jemand ist in eine neue Wohnung gezogen.


----------



## baufred

*umziehen - mudarse, trasladar*

así se entiende mejor > Jemand ist in eine neue Wohnung (um)gezogen.

Saludos ...


----------



## German_lover

baufred said:


> *umziehen - mudarse, trasladar*
> 
> así se entiende mejor > Jemand ist in eine neue Wohnung (um)gezogen.
> 
> Saludos ...


Gracias. En el libro ponía "gezogen" por eso no me sonaba bien.


----------



## kunvla

Jemand ist *in* eine neue Wohnung (*ein*)gezogen.

einziehen
7. mit seinem Besitz, seiner beweglichen Habe in eine Wohnung o. Ä. ziehen
Beispiel
eine neue Mieterin ist [in die Wohnung] eingezogen
Duden | einziehen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme

ziehen
7. seinen [Wohn]sitz irgendwohin verlegen, umziehen
Beispiele
    • aufs Land, in eine andere Wohnung, Straße, nach Berlin ziehen
    • sie ist zu ihrem Freund gezogen
Duden | ziehen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft​
Wenn im Satz eine Richtung angebende Präposition - in diesem Fall 'in' - erscheint, wird das Präfix 'ein-' (= in) meist ausgelassen.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

_*Last but not least:*_

*wegziehen:*
cambiar de domicilio
*
Sie/er ist aus Hamburg weggezogen
2016 sind aus Hamburg fast 60.000 Leute weggezogen

hinziehen:*
irse  a vivir a*
an einem bestimmten Ort seinen Wohnsitz einrichten*

Me parece que ahora está todo listo ! 

Saludos


----------



## German_lover

Tomo nota, gracias.


----------

